# RECIPE FOR COWBOY CANDY



## gary s (Oct 8, 2019)

Cowboy Candy
*COWBOY CANDY aka S*WEET JALAPENO’S 
*Ingredients*
*·        3 pounds fresh firm, jalapeno peppers, washed*
*·        2 cups cider vinegar*
*
·        6 cups white granulated sugar

·        1/2 teaspoon turmeric

·        1/2 teaspoon celery seed

·        3 teaspoons granulated garlic (or a few fresh cloves in each jar)


Instructions

1.      Wearing gloves, remove the stems from all of the jalapeno peppers. The easiest way to do this is to slice a small disc off of the stem-end along with the stem. Discard the stems.

2.      Slice the peppers into uniform 1/8-1/4 inch rounds. Set aside. (I like ¼ inch)

3.      In a large pot, bring cider vinegar, white sugar, turmeric, celery seed, granulated and garlic to a boil. Reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Add the pepper slices and simmer for exactly 4 minutes. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the peppers, loading into clean, sterile canning jars to within 1/4 inch of the upper rim of the jar. Turn heat up under the pot with the syrup and bring to a full rolling boil. Boil hard for 6 minutes.

4.      Use a ladle to pour the boiling syrup into the jars over the jalapeno slices. Insert a cooking chopstick to the bottom of the jar two or three times to release any trapped pockets of air. Adjust the level of the syrup if necessary. Wipe the rims of the jars with a clean, damp paper towel and fix on new, two-piece lids to finger-tip tightness.

5.      *If you have leftover syrup, and it is likely that you will, you may can it in half-pint or pint jars, too. It’s wonderful brushed on meat on the grill or added to potato salad or, or, or… In short, don’t toss it out!

6.      Place jars in a canner, cover with water by 2-inches. Bring the water to a full rolling boil. When it reaches a full rolling boil, set the timer for 10 minutes for half-pints or 15 minutes for pints. When timer goes off, use canning tongs to transfer the jars to a cooling rack. Leave them to cool, undisturbed, for 24 hours. When fully cooled, wipe them with a clean, damp washcloth then label.

7.      Allow to mellow for at least two weeks, but preferably a month before eating. Or don’t. I won’t tell!


Adjust Mixture for more or less lbs. of Jalapeno’s 
*


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2019)

Thanks Gary

Warren


----------



## desertlites (Oct 8, 2019)

had more jalapeno's than knew what to do with this garden, not only did I pickle some but also made several pints of cowboy candy too. I've let the rest ripen on the bushes to a beautiful red which I will smoke for chipotle - (Chilpoctli) powder.


----------

